# Fire HD 8.9 4G LTE has GPS



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

One thing I haven't heard anyone comment on is that the 8.9" 4G LTE version has a digital compass and assisted GPS according to the specs on the Amazon site. That is a nice addition that can be useful with a number of apps.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I noticed that and thought the same thing.  That's why I ordered it!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the map feature on my iPad all the time, even with WiFi only, so I'm looking forward to the Fire 4G...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't actually notice that, but I ordered it anyway. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for pointing that out -- GPS-related apps are definitely something we're interested in!


----------

